# Aglaia Szyszkowitz(Austria) x8



## micha03r (23 Juni 2006)

und jetzt gibt es noch eine Roswitha Szyszkowitz,vielleicht ihre Schwester????


----------



## katzenhaar (11 Juli 2006)

Schöne Schauspielerin mit prachtvollen Eutern!


----------



## Driver (11 Juli 2006)

habe mal deine url codes berichtigt 
klasse post ... danke!


----------



## müllermeier (19 Aug. 2006)

wer sind die denn?? kenn ich nicht


----------



## Muli (20 Aug. 2006)

Mir auch unbekannt, aber nicht unansehnlich! Danke dir Micha!


----------



## asser11 (30 Okt. 2006)

einfach nur schön, die frau


----------



## pofan (1 Feb. 2009)

*( @ )( @ )*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: DANKE !!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## grindelsurfer (1 Feb. 2009)

Einfach SUPER die Frau!Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## mikeschundbobesch (7 Apr. 2009)

Es wäre schön, noch ein paar mehr Bilder zu sehen. Irgendwie ist es ein feines Teilchen. 
Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## ba928 (26 Mai 2009)

für alle, die sie nicht kennen:
sie spielt die Kommissarin Jenny Berlin in der Krimiserie "Einsatz in Hamburg"

Yep, mir gefällt sie auch ;-)


----------



## carpediem71 (26 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Soloro (26 Mai 2009)

Aglaia Szyszkowitz,Wahnsinnsfrau!

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## bayerlever (26 Mai 2009)

hallo, danke für die tollen bilder einer sehr interessanten frau, ich mag sie sehr.


----------



## harka (26 Mai 2009)

Kann mich da nur anschließen. Danke Dir.


----------



## Freddy43 (29 Mai 2009)

Danke, eine wunderschöne Frau, gibt es noch mehr Bilder von ihr?


----------



## GERmaster (20 Juni 2009)

Danke für die Bilder der richtig schönen Frau


----------



## Cersanitum (21 Juni 2009)

Danke für die tollen Bilder

Für mich eine der erotischten Frauen im TV überhaupt!


----------



## pinorek (6 Juli 2009)

Die Szyszkowitz Schwestern sind wirklich klasse, vielen Dank. Roswitha spielt im ORF Tatort mit.


----------



## berndt (27 Aug. 2009)

Danke für die tollen Bilder.
Aglaia ist für mich die absolute Traumfrau. Leider zeigt sie immer viel zu wenig.
Ich würde sie gerne mal so freizügig sehen, wie Roswitha. Ein Wunsch wäre, daß sie sich mal für den Playboy ablichten läßt.


----------



## Freddy43 (21 Okt. 2009)

Danke, eine wunderschöne Frau.


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2009)

Schöne Collagen, Danke


----------



## adel (21 Okt. 2009)

Sehr gut, könnte ruhig mehr von ihr geben, danke.


----------



## licka666 (22 Juni 2010)

super bilder.besten dank


----------



## Yzer76 (22 Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Schwestern mit den leckeren Titten :thumbup:


----------



## pani1970 (3 Feb. 2011)

Nette Collage. Danke dafür !!


----------



## Nordic (3 Feb. 2011)

Klasse!!!


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2011)

super :drip:


----------



## pm1980 (7 März 2011)

Die Frau ist der Hammer! Danke für die Pics!


----------



## spiffy05 (16 Juni 2012)

Süsse Maus- danke...


----------



## posemuckel (14 Juli 2012)

Geile Titten.


----------



## zauberkatz (27 Nov. 2012)

Danke, geile Frau )


----------



## marriobassler (5 Dez. 2012)

wieder eine unbekannte für mich


----------



## Chunki (6 Dez. 2012)

DANKE :thumbup:


----------



## osiris56 (19 Jan. 2013)

Immer noch eine attraktive Frau. Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## 307898 (9 Feb. 2013)

katzenhaar schrieb:


> Schöne Schauspielerin mit prachtvollen Eutern!



sehr direkt aber auf den punkt gebracht:drip:


----------



## shox (24 Feb. 2013)

wow !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phaser (21 Juli 2013)

Super Hupen


----------



## MrLeiwand (21 Juli 2013)

wirklich heiße möpse und schönes gesicht


----------



## wolf1958 (23 Juli 2013)

wirklich schön und erotisch die Frau


----------



## gorinator (3 Sep. 2013)

Tolle Collagen, tolle Frau!


----------



## luke2015 (7 Sep. 2014)

Danke für die hübsche Aglaia!


----------



## IamJobless (19 Sep. 2014)

Gerade gestern wieder im Fernsehen.
Irgendwie kommt mir ihre Brust heute viel größer vor als auf den Bildern.
Schade dass es keine Bilder im Stehen von Ihr gibt, bei der sie alles zeigt.
oder ich hab sie noch nicht gefunden.
Auf jeden Fall Danke für den Post


----------



## vinylfreak84 (20 Sep. 2014)

Eine sehr attraktive Schauspielerin - vielen Dank für die Collagen


----------



## thuer98 (5 Dez. 2014)

Sehr gute Collagen, und es stimmt, eine sehr attraktive Mimin, mit einer herrlichen "Oberweite"


----------



## Internetpirat (17 Feb. 2015)

Danke, sind tolle pics dabei. :thumbup:


----------



## Erlkönig (18 Feb. 2015)

Diesen Freitag 20.15 spielt sie in einem Film in der ARD mit . Wenn jemand guckt und eine nette Szene entdeckt ....


----------



## relax01 (21 Feb. 2015)

Danke Super


----------



## EC2015 (22 Mai 2015)

Einmal mit Jan-Josef Liefers tauschen können.


----------



## Weltenbummler (22 Mai 2015)

Süße kleine Nippel hat Aglaia.


----------



## Pia (11 Juni 2019)

Eine feine Dame, Dankeschön
Gruss Pia


----------

